# Worst drink?



## kimbaby

What is the worst drink you have ever had?

I had a peppermint snapps once it was not good!!!!(imo)


----------



## grumblebee

Kraut juice. (it's basically the liquid from suerkraut) Blech! There are people who actually DRINK this though!


----------



## Robo410

barium sulfate...thick and chalky...with a distinct artificial lemon lime taste.  
oh you meant non medicinal, alcoholic beverage no doubt...cheap wine coolers.  no interest in adult koolaids.


----------



## pdswife

kim oh kim.... this is wrong!!!  How can you not like Pepperment shnapps? It's one of my favorites!!  Yummers... try it again.  Do you like hot chocolate?  Add a capful or two to your next cup.    I'll have to think about a drink I don't like. I know that there are some.


----------



## ronjohn55

Personally - the worst drink - A bloody mary that was WAY too salty. 

Of course, that's because I never got duped into doing a cement mixer shot!  

John


----------



## pdswife

ok.. gotta ask... what's a cement mixer shot?


----------



## wennam72

Can't stand prune juice at all. No way.


----------



## ronjohn55

pdswife said:
			
		

> ok.. gotta ask... what's a cement mixer shot?


 
It's a practical joke generally played on people just learning to drink at the bar. 

It's a two part shot - 1 shot of Bailey's; One part lime or lemon juice. Of course, the victim doesn't know that...

The person who's drinking it is told to hold the Bailey's in their mouth, then they add the lime or lemon juice, which proceeds to curdle the Bailey's all to H-E-Double Hockey Sticks! 

It usually ends with the victim spewing into the nearest trash can...  

John


----------



## pdswife

oh... that doesn't sound like fun!  and what a waste of Bailey's!  lol


----------



## Andy M.

wennam72 said:
			
		

> Can't stand prune juice at all. No way.


 
I love prune juice, I just can't drink it!


----------



## Michelemarie

kimbaby, i'm with pdswife, add some peppermint schnapps to hot chocolate, and top with whipped cream and use a candy cane for a stirrer - it melts right into the drink - yummy - a tradition here while decorating our tree.


----------



## pdswife

it's our tradition to drink it during the holidays too Michele  we pull it out when we've all had enough "grandpa" to last a life time.  lol


----------



## shannon in KS

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> It's a practical joke generally played on people just learning to drink at the bar.
> 
> It's a two part shot - 1 shot of Bailey's; One part lime or lemon juice. Of course, the victim doesn't know that...
> 
> The person who's drinking it is told to hold the Bailey's in their mouth, then they add the lime or lemon juice, which proceeds to curdle the Bailey's all to H-E-Double Hockey Sticks!
> 
> It usually ends with the victim spewing into the nearest trash can...
> 
> John


 
HOLY ^$^$%^ !!!!!!!!  I was screaming "cement mixer!!!!!!!!!  "  when I saw this thread, and lo and behold, I am not alone!!!!!!  wwwwwwhhhheewww!


----------



## pdswife

Shannon.. have you been "lucky" enough to try one?


----------



## shannon in KS

"Lucky"  is not really the preferred term... more like "victim"....  at a very unripe, un-legal... age.  I think it was 17 or so...  a memory, that is not so good.


----------



## corazon

Zima, with my best friend in the 8th grade.


----------



## shannon in KS

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Zima, with my best friend in the 8th grade.


 
With a jolly rancher at the bottom.....  (no clue why we did that)


----------



## Erik

A shot we created for all of our friends called "CHUNK"

1/2 oz Wild Turkey
1/2 oz hot sauce
yikes...we used to do those by the 3 or 4.


----------



## cristal

*The worst drink I ever had was called an "Adios Motherf*****!"*
** 
*It had gin, vodka, tequila, 151, blue curacao, sprite and orange juice I think. *


----------



## Michael in FtW

I'm not postitive of the ratios - but it was something like:

1 part Castor Oil
2 parts Apple Cider Vinegar
4 Parts warm tea

Obviously - I was too young to escape this weekly ritual .... ARRGH!!!!


----------



## Michelemarie

Oh Michael, that sounds awful!


----------



## pdswife

I still can't get past the baily's and lemon juice.....


----------



## Piccolina

Robo410 said:
			
		

> barium sulfate...thick and chalky...with a distinct artificial lemon lime taste.
> oh you meant non medicinal, alcoholic beverage no doubt.


 Your first entry was my 1st thought, Robo - talk about memories I'd love to block out 

Now I'm wracking my brain for my worst drink experience ever, but can't seem to recall one (minus the above), perhaps that is a good sign. I do remember this one time though when I was little, maybe 9 years old....It was sort of a tradition at the time that my grandpa would leave me a swig of a can of soda if he was having one. Well unbeknown to me that on that day he had been using his pop can as an ash tray. I took a sip and got a mouth full of coke and cigarette ashes. It was a truly atrocious flavour, I spat it out and ran inside to brush my teeth for 10 minutes straight


----------



## urmaniac13

alkaselzer dissolved in water


----------



## kimbaby

pdswife said:
			
		

> kim oh kim.... this is wrong!!! How can you not like Pepperment shnapps? It's one of my favorites!! Yummers... try it again. Do you like hot chocolate? Add a capful or two to your next cup. I'll have to think about a drink I don't like. I know that there are some.


 
maybe it was the person that made it,it was really strong... 
I love how ever peach snapps


----------



## Constance

Coffee...can't stand it. I'd rather have prune juice, and I hate that too.


----------



## buckytom

korean ginseng health tea, from an asian medicinal herb specialist.

it was unbelievably bad. it tasted of dirt, sweat socks, body odor, and rust.

but my arm did grow back...


----------



## Billdolfski

A rancid budweiser I had once.  I'm a trooper and I puked my guts out.  I sent a sample back to the company and never responded after repeated contact attempts (they said they'd analyze it and send me back the results).  I'm guessing I probably didn't want to know.


----------



## Foodfiend

The worst for me is also peppermint schnapps.  I got wasted one time on that to the point of being sick (also not good going into a physics test with the accompanying (sp?) hangover the next day); to this day (and this happened 24 years ago) I can't smell the stuff without getting that sick feeling.  Nasty stuff.

O.T. - on the other side of the coin -drinks of a non-alcoholic nature- another nasty one is V-8 juice.  I can't even get that to go down the throat without gagging.


----------



## pdswife

I love vanilla milk...  so for heart day Paul brought me a container of it.   Just as an added bonus to our dinner out and the tulips and candy bar.  I opened it and took a big swallow   ICK!!!  It had gone sour.   It smelled ok and the "use by" date was a week into the future  but...omg  it was bad.    Poor Paulie... he felt so bad.


----------



## college_cook

A bunch of us played truth or dare once when we were little... and I got the dare to drink whatever nasty concoction my friends could dream up.  I didn't think it would be that bad since one of my buddies had just drank water from the toilet bowl.... it ended up being some mixture of non-skim milk (which is bad enough already), lime juice, hot sauce, pickle juice and vinegar, i think....lucky i only had to drink a shot of the stuff!


----------



## texasgirl

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> alkaselzer dissolved in water


 
YES!!!! I can't stand it either!!

As for alcohol, any type of beer


----------



## grumblebee

college_cook said:
			
		

> A bunch of us played truth or dare once when we were little... and I got the dare to drink whatever nasty concoction my friends could dream up. I didn't think it would be that bad since one of my buddies had just drank water from the toilet bowl.... it ended up being some mixture of non-skim milk (which is bad enough already), lime juice, hot sauce, pickle juice and vinegar, i think....lucky i only had to drink a shot of the stuff!


 
We used to do that at sleepover parties with my friends growing up...Ugh. Some of the creations we came up with absolutely vile and horrid! Ketchup, orange juice, milk, pepper... basically anything liquid with some spices mixed in. Ew ew ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## kingfisherfd2

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> It's a practical joke generally played on people just learning to drink at the bar.
> 
> It's a two part shot - 1 shot of Bailey's; One part lime or lemon juice. Of course, the victim doesn't know that...
> 
> The person who's drinking it is told to hold the Bailey's in their mouth, then they add the lime or lemon juice, which proceeds to curdle the Bailey's all to H-E-Double Hockey Sticks!
> 
> It usually ends with the victim spewing into the nearest trash can...
> 
> John


 
Actually, I like the two flavors.  I just wish the curddling didn't happen.  I would get these once in a while back in the days of sneaking into bars before we were legal.


----------



## ironchef

The worst drink I've ever had was Fernet Branca. That was just vile stuff.


----------



## bevkile

someone  once mixed me a White Russian.  It was nasty and white.  Threw it out, as did my friend, at the first opportunity.


----------



## grumblebee

bevkile said:
			
		

> someone once mixed me a White Russian. It was nasty and white. Threw it out, as did my friend, at the first opportunity.


 
They look odd but are actually quite tasty. It's not something you want more than one of, but is nice now and then for a change of pace or as an after dinner drink.


----------



## mish

Not sure if you meant food or alcoholic drink. 

Cheap champagne. Used to like white wine, but gave me a sneezing fit. Think I read there is no control? re pesticides in wine, & not sure if the ingredient content is printed on the label - that could be the problem. Tried carrot juice once. Wasn't wild about it, but I would give it another try. A friend ordered me a Rusty Nail. Don't know what's in it, but hard to get past my lips. Would not drink anything with a worm at the bottom. Purple (Welch's?) grape juice , probably loaded w sugar - Bad Idea.  Oh yeah, TEA makes me gag.


----------



## caliloo

WOw Mish LOLOL!

I am with you on cheap champagne, but I can drink buckets of the good stuff! Love Rusty Nails (or anything with scotch in it), Welch's is one of the few grape juices that doesn't add sugar. My kids drink it all the time. 

Actually, there really isn't much I will not drink - alcohol-wise at least  I don't drink any flavored/sweet wines (OMG those fruity semi carbonated wine things like Arbor Mist are gross), nor do I like Campari (or anything with Campari in it). And I will pass any Southern Comfort containing beverage quickly to the person next to me. One bad experience in college took care of that.

Alexa - who prefers to be able to id the booze in the glass!


----------



## Jikoni

Beer, it tastes like camel piss! No I have never tasted camel piss, but I have a very fertile imagination!


----------



## mish

I detest the taste of beer as well. Don't know that I would have made that comparison, as I've never met a camel in the city.  Have smoked a camel, though.


----------



## ronjohn55

mish said:
			
		

> I detest the taste of beer as well. Don't know that I would have made that comparison, as I've never met a camel in the city. Have smoked a camel, though.


 
Hey Now!! There's thousands of DIFFERENT flavors of beer, it's not all one generic tasting thing like Budweiser would lead you to believe!   (You KNEW I was going to have to defend beer, right?  )

Of course, having judged my fair share of brewing competitions, I have had a few beers where the first thing the aroma brings to mind is "Dirty Diapers"  

John


----------



## mudbug

jagermeister.  just plain nasty, and looks like motor oil to boot.


----------



## buckytom

you don't like cold vick's 44 'bug (the cough medicine). shame on you. the hunt shall have to go on without you...

btw, i agree. jager for me is mostly consumed on ski lifts or the trail when someone hands you the communal flask, and you forget to ask what's in it.
i would never actually buy the stuff.


----------



## AlexR

Doctor Pepper.


Alex R.


----------



## pdswife

I'd have to agree with you ALexR.  Dr. Pepper is pretty yucky!


----------



## marmar

Emetrol Lime Flavor.
Sure, its medicine. But I can't keep it down, and I think that's the purpose of it.

Yesterday at a bar I saw someone mix a drink with three types of hot sauce and then something on top of it. The color resembled a bloody mary, but it wasn't. It looked disgusting.


----------



## pdswife

My brother used to mix coke, pepsi, 7 up and dr. Pepper.  He called it the "Graveyard"  it was about the right name because the taste made everyone but him want to die.


----------



## VickiQ

Not a fan of beer either and my hubby and now son keep trying to get me there- I have tried ales,hard ciders,domestics,imports special orders-mixed concoctions like Black and Tans and I still have the same opinion on most-reminds me of the smell of a saturated diaper on a Summers day-YUCK!!!and unfortunately as of lately the same smell of the nursing home my Mom is in.Sorry beer fans but, on the brightside my not drinking it leaves more for you!!!!


----------



## biev

It's a tie between mango flavored tequila and a very salty margarita.


----------



## Erik

pdswife said:
			
		

> My brother used to mix coke, pepsi, 7 up and dr. Pepper. He called it the "Graveyard" it was about the right name because the taste made everyone but him want to die.


That's like the kids I see at the gas stations/restaurants, getting the 42 oz Xtra-Large cups and making the Kamikazes (every flavor in the fountain dispensers)... 

If my kid does it, I'll make him drink the whole thing!!!


----------



## auntdot

Many, many years ago.

It was a Friday night, and, being the party animal I am, thought I would go out, buy a book and some wine and just sit down and read.

Got the book and having little or no money decided to try the Ripple.

This was highly advertised at the time and thought how bad could it be?

Blech, blech, a thousand times blech.

A wino on acid and in DT's would not have drunk the stuff.

So I just read the book.

Don't think they make that vile stuff anymore.


----------



## kimbaby

I heard of that "ripple" on sanford and son my fave. vintage tv show...


----------



## Caine

Lately? A Gallo of Sonoma 2004 Merlot.  

Their 2003 Reserve Cabernet Sauvignon was excellent though, and right now I am drinking a 2004 Turning Leaf Pinot Noir that ain't half bad.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Jegar is the WORST!   Port wine is a runner up. I had a girlfriend (lordie she was so beautiful) that loved the stuff. YUK!  Peach schnapps is VERY bad too. 
Guiness is probably the best.


----------



## SizzlininIN

I made Michael Chiarello's (FoodNetwork) Apple Pucker Martini and tried to choke it down but was unable to.  Felt sorry for DH who had to venture out in the cold/snow and get the ingredients.


----------



## RRH

Unicum (Hungarian liquer)

Talisker Scotch


----------



## Ripliancum

I had a friend one time put some lemon juice in milk.  At first I thought, that's almost like an orange julius, except with lemon. Wow, was I deceived. It tasted exactly like spoiled milk.  He probably knew that when he made if for me! What a jerk.


----------



## vyapti

Vodka, Milk & Triple Sec

A truly disgusting experiment never to be repeated.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Dr.Pepper yeech but alot of texans love it.Mad dog 20 20 or MD 20 20,Jaegar Meister I believe its meant as a tonic not something you drink all night.Cold Duck,and some thing along the Cold Duck line that had srawberry flavor,Southern Comfort. Bleech
Oh Ya! and Ouzo I hate black licorice.


----------



## vyapti

Mad Dog mixed with a kool aid packet.  Brings back some memories I've worked hard to forget


----------



## jpmcgrew

I know what you mean.That was in the 1970s when I wasn't even old enough to drink Mad Dog nasty,nasty stuff.


----------



## Horab

I can't stand or tolerate many of the fruit juices. 

I like the taste of orange juice, but just a little bit tears up my stomach. V-8 makes me gag, peppermint schapps clears out my sinuses a little too much.

Never acquired the taste for scotch, can't make myself drink most diet sodas, and MD 20/20 is just nasty.


----------



## bethzaring

ohmygosh, I went to a cinco de mayo party last night.  The hostess made margaretias (sp?) made from a dry mix.  I should have followed my gut instincts when she told me that the dry mix smelled like pine sol and I thought, I do not want to drink pine sol. But I did and I am sorry, should have had the tequila straight.  The drink really had a chemical taste, very bad....


----------



## Trip

I'd have to go with the Shanty my grandparents are so addicted to.... yeech... at least finally got my grandmother onto Baileys so can have normal drinks at Christmas.


----------



## lawchick04

10 points if you remember this drink:  Orbits.  I'm not 100% sure on the spelling, but about 12 years ago there was this clear bottled drink that had little neon-colored gelatinous orbs floating throughout.  They sold it at King Soopers in Colorado.  I reluctantly took a sip, at the urging of a high school pal...but I just couldn't handle ingesting a chunky soda-like drink.  I do love Asian Bubble Tea, also orb-filled, but Orbitz was just WRONG, and I'm pretty sure it's no longer on any store shelves (but correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## TATTRAT

Pitbull on Acid:
jack daniels
JimBeam
jose Cuarvo...all the three wise men, and then:
jagermiester
and then topped with
Bacardi 151...
Makes for a **** of a headache the next morning!


----------



## vagriller

pepper tequila - the bartender had just got it in and was passing out free shots, now I know why

citrate of magnesium (lime flavor) - worst non-alc drink ever


----------



## GB

lawchick04 said:
			
		

> 10 points if you remember this drink:  Orbits.  I'm not 100% sure on the spelling, but about 12 years ago there was this clear bottled drink that had little neon-colored gelatinous orbs floating throughout.  They sold it at King Soopers in Colorado.  I reluctantly took a sip, at the urging of a high school pal...but I just couldn't handle ingesting a chunky soda-like drink.  I do love Asian Bubble Tea, also orb-filled, but Orbitz was just WRONG, and I'm pretty sure it's no longer on any store shelves (but correct me if I'm wrong).


I did not remember it by just the name, but once you started decribing it the memories came flooding back. Yes I remember that stuff (how do I collect my 10 points?). It was such a fun novelty for about 5 minutes. I can't believe it was about 12 years ago. Man time really flies.


----------



## middie

All of the above except the Orbitz thing. I never had that. I don't even recall seeing it around here.


----------



## expatgirl

Trip said:
			
		

> I'd have to go with the Shanty my grandparents are so addicted to.... yeech... at least finally got my grandmother onto Baileys so can have normal drinks at Christmas.




I had a wonderful Scottish friend who introduced me to a Shandy for the first time (beer mixed with ginger ale) and just about gagged to death.  The worst mixed drink that I've ever had!!!!!!!!  ONLY pepto-bismol rates higher as the worst drink.  What a horrible drink for my tastes----I prefer sour tasting mixed drinks as opposed to sweet--- but I recovered.  I like Bailey's, however, straight out of the freezer.


----------



## Trip

HAH knew someone else must have tried this abomination!!!! I've also tried Orbitz (happened to be working in a convenience store when they made their debut), have to agree, usually when chunky liquid is in my mouth, I'm hanging over a toilet, so never understood the appeal.


----------



## Bangbang

A very warm beer that I drank in the 60's. Yuck


----------



## karadekoolaid

kimbaby said:
			
		

> What is the worst drink you have ever had?
> 
> I had a peppermint snapps once it was not good!!!!(imo)


 
Sasparilla. 
OR Root beer. 
OR Dr Peppers. 

Blech! 

( And I'll understand perfectly if you don'r like English Bitter!!!  )


----------



## expatgirl

Hubby and I love English bitter!!


----------



## Galeazzo_Ciano

The most deeply psychological hangover you will ever experience comes from way too much Grappa.

wow!

Have to add - the finest whisky you will ever taste - the purest - the divine

Laphroaig Islay Single Malt Whisky

http://www.laphroaig.com/


----------



## karadekoolaid

Galeazzo_Ciano said:
			
		

> The most deeply psychological hangover you will ever experience comes from way too much Grappa.
> 
> wow!
> 
> Have to add - the finest whisky you will ever taste - the purest - the divine
> 
> Laphroaig Islay Single Malt Whisky
> 
> http://www.laphroaig.com/


 
And I just _happen _to have a bottle of cask strength Laphroaig in my cupboard. WONDERFUL, wonderful stuff. I toured the distillery there about five years ago. 
Now Lagavullin....ahhhh.

Don't get me going on Islay single malts; I'll be here all night!


----------



## Harborwitch

Aside from Pepto and alka seltzer there is one drink I couldn't get past my nose.  

We were in Trader Joe's and needing a bottle of scotch.  They had one that was described as being from a northernmost place in Scotland high on a craggy cliff overlooking the crashing surf which "imparted and unique flavor with a taste of the sea.  Now doesn't that just sound wonderful.  Yup, a bottle of iodine woulda been a lot cheaper!  Blech isn't even close.  It was so  bad that a friend who brags that he's never met a scotch he didn't like couldn't get past the smell!

Next worst - Southern comfort & Dr. Pepper.  Ooooh that was bad, I think that was the worst I've ever felt!


----------



## thecactuswill

Captain Morgan's Coconut Rum.  So nasty.  And gave me by far the worst heartburn I've ever had in my life.


----------



## goboenomo

cliveb said:
			
		

> Sasparilla.
> OR Root beer.
> OR Dr Peppers.
> 
> Blech!
> 
> ( And I'll understand perfectly if you don'r like English Bitter!!!  )


 
ROOT BEER IS THE BEST

lets see...
Anything with Zambuka (sp.?)


----------



## expatgirl

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> Aside from Pepto and alka seltzer there is one drink I couldn't get past my nose.
> 
> We were in Trader Joe's and needing a bottle of scotch.  They had one that was described as being from a northernmost place in Scotland high on a craggy cliff overlooking the crashing surf which "imparted and unique flavor with a taste of the sea.  Now doesn't that just sound wonderful.  Yup, a bottle of iodine woulda been a lot cheaper!  Blech isn't even close.  It was so  bad that a friend who brags that he's never met a scotch he didn't like couldn't get past the smell!
> 
> Next worst - Southern comfort & Dr. Pepper.  Ooooh that was bad, I think that was the worst I've ever felt!




OH, Harbowitch, 

I just laughed and laughed at your description.  More than likely had someone looked at the bottom of the craggy cliff overlooking the crashing surf there was probably the body of someone who had tasted that scotch. Too funny!!!!!


----------



## ChefJune

not sure if it qualifies as a "beverage," but hands down it's that salty orange concoction they make you drink before a colonoscopy. Unbearably nasty. I can't even get it down!


----------



## amber

Moxie (soda), that stuff is horrible


----------



## Harborwitch

expatgirl said:
			
		

> OH, Harbowitch,
> 
> I just laughed and laughed at your description.  More than likely had someone looked at the bottom of the craggy cliff overlooking the crashing surf there was probably the body of someone who had tasted that scotch. Too funny!!!!!



I think we threw it in the garbage - afraid it would have killed the septic tank!  I have a feeling the body was that of the man who thought that concoction was fit to drink, thrown over by his boss.


----------



## kitchenelf

ChefJune said:
			
		

> not sure if it qualifies as a "beverage," but hands down it's that salty orange concoction they make you drink before a colonoscopy. Unbearably nasty. I can't even get it down!



My version was Cherry - it's got to be JUST as bad as the orange - it's vile!!!!!!!!!  I drank 1/2 of mine - most of what I did drink didn't even stay down.    A nurse told me that some doctors in the same practice as my doctor use nothing but pills - I WILL take the pills next time or I guess there won't be a next time


----------



## expatgirl

Glad to know that there are pills for the RotoRooter service----My hubby and I are due in December (really we are way overdue) but that's when we're going to have it done-----heard the drink was vile---now you've only confirmed it.  Will definitely plead for the pills.  Thanks!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> I think we threw it in the garbage - afraid it would have killed the septic tank!  I have a feeling the body was that of the man who thought that concoction was fit to drink, thrown over by his boss.




Heh! heh! heh! Too funny!!


----------



## Rom

wennam72 said:


> Can't stand prune juice at all. No way.



This is an understatement to the way i feel about Prune juice. A massive, major, humongous understatement. I currently feel like this -> at the thought of it.


----------



## Rom

Jikoni said:


> Beer, it tastes like camel piss! No I have never tasted camel piss, but I have a very fertile imagination!



 well i was going to asked but u already answered my q


----------



## Nasika

Most of the beers I tasted are bad (except of beer with cherry taste and one I have in my country that is not filtered) and vodka also (except of Nemroff, cranberry).

But it is just I don't like the taste of alcohol 

But I hate hot milk with honey  When I am ill my mom always makes me drink it.


----------



## TATTRAT

I think my NEW worst drink is warm grappa. Sorry, but good gawd, was like rubbing alcohol<shivers>.

Wasn't new to me really, just didn't care for it a few years back, and apparently, I still don't.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Any alcoholic drink (I always taste the alcohol, or at least did before I quit drinking 30+ years back. I quite drinking because I hated the flavor, and the nausea that went with drinking for me.)

of non-alcoholic beverages, I once took a big gulp of bottled chocolate milk that had gone sour. Of course I didn't know it was sour before I took the gulp. It was terrible in flavor and texture. I almost lost it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## elaine l

Anything with fruit juice.


----------



## CharlieD

Dr. Pepper, root Beer.


----------

